# Medic jobs in or around Chicago



## OrlMedic3388 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am a medic in orlando florida and I have about 3 years experience.  I was looking on moving back to the chicago area.  I was looking for any info on some good places to check out in or around the chicago area.  Any info is appreciated.  Also I do not have fire standards, so medic only


----------



## MS2FUBU (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey,it depends on where your moving to but i work at superior ambulance and they hae cct critical care unit......you as a medic can work on and in most suburbs you can be a medic but they might send you to the fire program which is only 6 mths.....buts it alot of privates out here in chicago.....ati,medix,trace,buds,superior,advance,precise,er.


----------



## OrlMedic3388 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info on the medic jobs in chicago.  Which of those companies do 911 transports and which ones do interfacility?  Also what do you know about some of those places, the good and the bad?  I havent lived in chicago for about 15 years, so I dont remember any of them.  I am not opposed to taking fire either


----------



## firemedic_1979 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey !  good to see your coming back.  what I know for sure.....Buds Ambulance, based in Dolton, Illinois......right on the southern tip of Chicago....does primarily 911 work for about 15 towns.  So as a medic...youd be doing mainly 911, and im sure maybe the occasional ALS transfer.  Trace I know has the 911 contract for Tinley Park....and I believe they do a lot of transfer work also.  The other privates pretty much have private emergency contracts, and transfer work.  If your not opposed to doing fire....Id look into a company called PSSI (public safety services, Inc).....they provide firefighter/paramedics to MANY of the chicago suburbs...where you actually wear the towns uniform, and work in their fire stations.  There is also another company called PSI (paramedic services, INC) that does the same thing.  Kurtz ambulance, as well as Superior ambulance....also have divisions that contract you to a fire dept job.  Some of these contracts are for paramedic only....and some are cross trained firefighter/paramedics.  The downfall to all the above listed jobs......somewhat lower pay.  If you wanna make decent money as a paramedic ( im assuming you have national registry).....when you get here....get your Indiana cert.....and work in northwest indiana.  its right near chicago.....and there is a paramedic shortage.  medics are paid well.  Lot of part time and full time work available.  Prompt Ambulance is one of the big private services in that area( they do 911 for about 5 towns, as well as transfer work).  I believe they start medics at about 16.35 per hour.  There are also a few fire departments that hire medics part time....all in the range of 16.35/hr and above.  If your young enough, there is also the option of testing for full time fire departments.  In northwest indiana....once again.....as a medic you can qualify for the fire departments.....and since there are not many medics, there is not much competition.  In illinois is much harder !!


----------



## OrlMedic3388 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I do not have national registry, but was approved for reciprocity in illinois.  I will have to look into Indiana.  I would prefer to get on with a FD as medic and be put through standards.  In florida it is very hard to get jobs because there are so many schools and they are pumping out emts and medics.  I am a good candidate for it because I am only 23 years old, I have three years experience, no criminal history, and no driving record.  I work for Rural Metro here in orlando, so I am used to the 911 transports with a few ift thrown in.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 27, 2011)

OrlMedic3388 said:


> I will have to look into Indiana.


For Indiana, you have to have your registry at the medic level in order to reciprocate.


----------



## windycity (Oct 7, 2014)

firemedic_1979 said:


> hey !  good to see your coming back.  what I know for sure.....Buds Ambulance, based in Dolton, Illinois......right on the southern tip of Chicago....does primarily 911 work for about 15 towns.  So as a medic...youd be doing mainly 911, and im sure maybe the occasional ALS transfer.  Trace I know has the 911 contract for Tinley Park....and I believe they do a lot of transfer work also.  The other privates pretty much have private emergency contracts, and transfer work.  If your not opposed to doing fire....Id look into a company called PSSI (public safety services, Inc).....they provide firefighter/paramedics to MANY of the chicago suburbs...where you actually wear the towns uniform, and work in their fire stations.  There is also another company called PSI (paramedic services, INC) that does the same thing.  Kurtz ambulance, as well as Superior ambulance....also have divisions that contract you to a fire dept job.  Some of these contracts are for paramedic only....and some are cross trained firefighter/paramedics.  The downfall to all the above listed jobs......somewhat lower pay.  If you wanna make decent money as a paramedic ( im assuming you have national registry).....when you get here....get your Indiana cert.....and work in northwest indiana.  its right near chicago.....and there is a paramedic shortage.  medics are paid well.  Lot of part time and full time work available.  Prompt Ambulance is one of the big private services in that area( they do 911 for about 5 towns, as well as transfer work).  I believe they start medics at about 16.35 per hour.  There are also a few fire departments that hire medics part time....all in the range of 16.35/hr and above.  If your young enough, there is also the option of testing for full time fire departments.  In northwest indiana....once again.....as a medic you can qualify for the fire departments.....and since there are not many medics, there is not much competition.  In illinois is much harder !!



Which fire depts hire medics part time?


----------

